# How quick can a human grow?



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

So following on from my cover model log which fell a little flat as I got a bit bored of that (pics below) I have decided to see how much muscle i can put on in the next 2/3 months!

Really trying to keep food clean especially carb sources although this week has been an absolute p1sser and I've had really bad flu so training has been off to say the least.

Ill be training dc style p p l p over the week see how i get on.

Last log pics



Time to get some muscle on...should make dieting easier next time round!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Short session yest to try and get back into it

inc db press 44's

8, 6, 3

Cables

8, 5, 4

Seated laterals 15kgs

8, 5, 4

Behind neck press

30 plus bar

10, 5, 4 way too light!

Still too fcuked for monring cardio at min feeling rought still today b4stard! hopefully next week start turning it around and stop wasting time with this!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing it mate

Do you know how many calories roughly you will be consuming?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Looking forward to seeing it mate
> 
> Do you know how many calories roughly you will be consuming?


will go up to 4k fairly quickly then more if needed mainly protein and carbs

Right pull day didn't go to plan for few reasons but hey ho

hammer curls 30kg dbs

7, 6, 3

Db curls 25kg dbs

6, 4, 4

One arm rows with the t bar grip kept going due to the fat end of the bar and my sweaty fingers

80kgs 4

drop to 70kgs 4, 4 fcuked it off

Close grip rows full stack didn't feel heavy

9, 7, 5

Pull ups with 30kgs

5, 4, 2

Stretch and finish not best of sessions will sort this out been food shopping have 2.5kgs steak 2.5kgs chicken 6kgs egg whites 2.5kgs potatoes rice etc need to get on it!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just hit legs gym was awful hot was sweating just walking in there need to sort myself out mentally pre sessions these days just seem fatigued before i even start!

Squats warm ups then

170kgs 6 wanted 8 just couldnt get to it next time!

Leg pres s with 150kgs and whatever is standards

20 reps last 2 assisted by myself!

Hack squat machine 25kgs and whatvere it weighs normally felt really heavy!

10, 8, 5

Calf raise slow as possible negatives but seated there is only so far u can go before u hit bottom so used 50kgs

8, 5, 3

Some stretches to finish

so far had 100g potatoe low fat cheese and 5 egg whites 2 eggs

50g whey large bowl oat flakes pre wo

bcaas 25g malto during

bagel with jam and 25g whey post

prob 250g chicken potate to come and another 2 meals steak i think and wedges and veg and whey pre bed

god its so hot im knackered just typing this up!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

so decided to change my split and cuttign down to 3 sessions a week did chest, shoulders, back width and thcikness didnt do tris as still sore from sat!

Flat smith havent done this for ages weight a bit off!

70 plus bar 9 too light

80 plus bar 6, 4

Smith Shoulders 70 plus bar 4 too heavy lol

60kg 6, 4

Close grip t bar row 120kgs 7

100kgs 10 both pbs!

Close grip poull downs

full stack - 5 was swinging on this to get the weight moving lol!

2 off full stack 5, 4

Thats ist so far had

5 egg whites 2 yolks small toast 70g granola

100g granola 50g whey

60g coco pops 25g whey

goign to smash in a chicken breast and about 200g of carbs in half an hour steak and lean mince later more whey pre bed!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right did bis leg today session was going really well until I hit legs not sure wht happened but all the energy was knocked out of me quads re very sore as well so that didn't help

Ez curls 50kgs plus bar 7 4 3

Straight bar cable curl full stack 8 5 2

Leg press 150kg plus whatever machine weighs for 8

Then jumped on 120kg squats only manged 8 was supposed to do 20 lol felt far too heavy!

Seated calf raise very slow negs here lasted ages calves were burning just did 3 rest paused sets

Food has bloated me big time today stuffed!

75 g oats 50g whey

250g mince 150g rice

100g granola 50g whey

25g whey coco pops post so

200g mince 100g rice could barely manage this so had n oat cookie on top as I left some rice 2 meals to go lol!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

rest day today god i feel knackered and bloated but for some reason still veins showing in abdomen even if i still have a bloated belly!

just did 20 min walk with dog feels like your cheating doing this little cardio!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right another upper dc session was sweating like a pig very hard work in this heat!

Flat db press

50's 6, 4, 2

Military press 70kgs

4, 4, 1

was almost done at this point ha ha !

Wide grip pull downs

8, 6, 4

Over hand bent over rows

120kgs 6 was totally fcuked by now didn't want to do these!

100kg 6 was supposed to be a high rep set !

Close grip bench 80 plus bar

6, 4, 3

stretches and thank god have 2 days off from gym to pack as moving next week!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Subbed mate. Should have put a cba note in your last journal with a link to this one. Would have been in sooner.

Good luck mate. How much you hoping to gain? You doing it natty? Do you care about bf increase?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Subbed mate. Should have put a cba note in your last journal with a link to this one. Would have been in sooner.
> 
> Good luck mate. How much you hoping to gain? You doing it natty? Do you care about bf increase?


Cheers mate I'm not really chasing a weight although if I can hit 14 stone or above that would be good I'm more concentrating on the weights I'm lifting so if I can get 3 good sets with the 50s for chest 40s for 3 good sets for shoulders and squat 180 for reps and bor 130 for good reps I'll be happy should be achievable on current weights being used


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Cheers mate I'm not really chasing a weight although if I can hit 14 stone or above that would be good I'm more concentrating on the weights I'm lifting so if I can get 3 good sets with the 50s for chest 40s for 3 good sets for shoulders and squat 180 for reps and bor 130 for good reps I'll be happy should be achievable on current weights being used


Some good weights to be lifting right there. 180kg for reps Fook me!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Some good weights to be lifting right there. 180kg for reps Fook me!!


its all relative mate slowly slowly catchy monkey!

i think i started on basic 5x5 to get my strength up then moved over to more of the 3x 8 stuff then a combination of high rep low rep to again add strength but build the muscle...just takes time to get there!

no training today have a fever like symptoms at the weekend woke up in a pool of sweat feeling better now!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

right so still feeling jaded not sure whats wrong with me went to the gym anyway

smith flat 90kgs plus bar

7, 5, 2

smith shoulders 70kgs plus bar

6, 4, 2

Close grip barbel row 125kgs

7

100kgs

10

Wide grip pull ups god these are hard haven't done them in years

5, 3, 2

was going to do tris but id had enough now i could do with a nap but have work to do !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

so did legs today as moving saturday hopefully the pain will have gone by them ha ha!

calf raises on the leg press very slow reps for 13 god these hurt my calves were on fire!

Ham curls on machine 3 rest paused for total 20 reps

Another ham movement for 12 reps

Lungs with the 20kg dbs for a total of 19 reps each leg rest paused

Smith squats 80kgs plus bar for 20 reps to finish could hardly breath here lol!

can wait to get moved get settled and go back to normality!

ps my dog decided to **** on my gym bag just to finish of my session b4stard!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did chest the other day didn't have a chance to update

today was back session

Bent over rows

One arm barbel rows

Close Grip Rows

Cable curls

Reverse Curls

thats it shattered still today weighed in at 12 10 this am bit on the light side i though so will keep and eye on that!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did legs god was shatered at the end!

calf raises 15 reps straight off very slow burn was amazing!

russian ham curls 15

hack squats one heavy set then one lighter at 10 reps

sldl on heavy one light

20 rep leg press to finish!

rest day tom thankfully!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

not a bad session today

deep declien smith bench 100kgs plus bar 6 80kgs 5, 3

seated barbel press 690kgs 8,4,3 bit light here

wide grip underhand smith 60kgs 9,5,2

im carb cycling at min carbs around wo mainly and more protein and fats on non workouts feeling a bit sick due to all the whey im drinking going to get some on or gaspari as the stuff im using isnt sitting too well in these quantities!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

right so been to the park protein shake in hand lol had my vpx shotgun pre workout very good this stuff but mostly unused in the uk maybe down to lack of marketing anyway the guy who's recommended it isn't sponsored and he's 18stone at 5 5 ripped so i trust him!

off for a good back session then more chilling!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dumbbell curled the 30s today pretty cool!

Just watched a **** movie now bored might do the rest of the wine next to me Saturday night insomnia!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

push session today god knackered from the heat atm and not sleeping but had a good try and ready for bed already!

High Inc Smith 100kgs plus bar x 2 too heavy dropped to 80kgs plus bar for 80kgs bit light so went to 90kgs plus bar for 5 then 3

Db shoulder press 30's 14, 4, 3

Then some dips with a 20k plate on my legs old school for 14 then 5 then 5

then i did a tricep pressing movement close grip with the 20kgs dbs and manage 18 reps the burn was unreal thats it, took me nearly an hour to stomach my post work out shake!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Still training and getting bigger!

Im just as lean aswell which is great!

some photo updates excuse my face and hair id just had a shower!



If anyones interested i can post up what im taking and how many carbs i get in around workouts?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good back session yesterday

Lat pull downs

Deads 170kgs for 7 belt popped of after first rep put me off a bit 140kgs 12 reps

Close grip rows

Db curls with the 30's

Reverse curls

Straight arm pull downs

Not so good chest today

Inc smith press

100kgs plus bar abysmal dop to 90kgs for last two sets

Seated bb shoulder prss 60kgs 8 65kgs 4, 4

Rev grip smith press 70kgs plus bar 8, 5, 4

Dips 22 reps thats it!

im using quite a lot of supplements at the minute but if you want to gro then i think everything needs to be spot on!

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/brands/bsn/bsn-lean-dessert.html

http://http://manandmuscle.co.uk/brands/optimum-nutrition/optimum-nutrition-amino-energy.html

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/brands/optimum-nutrition/optimum-nutrition-100-whey-gold-standard-2273g.html

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/brands/vpx/vpx-no-shotgun-mhf-1-588g.html

Along with dextrose and some creatine fish oils and a multi vit


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

No training today thank god!

Legs tomorrow hope i get a good night sleep in as lately its been terrible !

Running a competition at the min to win a training session with Dorian Yates if anyones interested!

http://www.facebook.com/manandmuscle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite muff diver, subd. lets see how ya get on...

you still on 4k cals a day? u training natty?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Subbed! Let's see how this **** goes!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite muff diver, subd. lets see how ya get on...
> 
> you still on 4k cals a day? u training natty?


Welcome ladies pm mate

God knows about cals I have 7 meals a day with 65g pro in each th seventh I during the night! Have about 350g carbs mainly aroun th workout! Plenty good fats like eggs avocado and olive oil.

Did legs today

20 rep calf excersises

Hack squat machine one set with 80kgs plus whatever the machine weighs and another 12 reps t 70kgs

Stiff leg deads 130kgs for 6 then 12 at 100kgs

A high rep leg press set of 20

And another ham excersise day off again Tom!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Welcome ladies *pm mate*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


never got the pm love.

how long u been training? good strength on allot of ur lifts mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> never got the pm love.
> 
> how long u been training? good strength on allot of ur lifts mate


been training 7 years most of it wasted last few years have made a difference last year in particular

pm'd my loveley

got a push session to do on friday need to get some decewnt musci on the iphone first to give a kick up the **** or ill have to think angry thoughts!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking solid anyway mate

recived :wub:

u use any pre wo supps?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking solid anyway mate
> 
> recived :wub:
> 
> u use any pre wo supps?


cheers mate!

yes turned into a supplements junky thanks to the guy doing my training!

http://http://manandmuscle.co.uk/bra...no-energy.html

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/brands/opt...ard-2273g.html

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/brands/vpx...hf-1-588g.html

im also using a product called vpx synthesise its hydrolysed cassien and has loads of bcaas etc in it i take it pre during and post work out so fuelling the muscles all the time

pre is shotgun dextrose and synthesise

during is the on aminos really like these and dextrose

post is the on aminos synthesise and dextrose which i sometimes swap for sweets when i cant stomach the dextrose anymore!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

no gym again today but in tomorrow and saturday!

was in a rush this morning and made my shake using the hot water tap minging! my white shirt also got a covering..what a sh1t day!

only had 2 carb meals today granola and some crappy sandwiches at work..managed to avoid the pork pies!

all other meals been fats/pro

granola (large bowl) 3 scoops whey

3 scoops whey forgot the evoo

sandwiches (brown bread at least!)

3 scoops whey and evoo

large bowl mince chilli with cheese

need another fats/pro meal then shake during the night!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL ya manky cvnt. Get ur finger out and get in the gym  quite allot of whey in there mate...just convenience or is this the norm ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL ya manky cvnt. Get ur finger out and get in the gym  quite allot of whey in there mate...just convenience or is this the norm ?


Ha ha I'll start shrinking soon!

Convenience really tend o have 3/4 meals and same whey shakes try to have eggs in morning if I have time o egg whites I'll make some pancakes tomorrow with bannana and raisens!

Was just logging on here and the dog pukked on my back all down my pjs had to have another shower cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Ha ha I'll start shrinking soon!
> 
> Convenience really tend o have 3/4 meals and same whey shakes try to have eggs in morning if I have time o egg whites I'll make some pancakes tomorrow with bannana and raisens!
> 
> Was just logging on here and the dog pukked on my back *all down my pjs* had to have another shower cvnt!


serves ya rite for wearing PJs pmsl.,,silky number were they ?

hows it today mate, much planned for the w.e?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> serves ya rite for wearing PJs pmsl.,,silky number were they ?
> 
> hows it today mate, much planned for the w.e?


ha ha nothing like chilling in your pjs ! just the trousers i dont wear a full set lol!

good mate had 3 meals already ready to hit gym in a bit just got a new table and chairs for the garden and going to get the bbq set up for later...well my mrs is as im supposed to be working still!

Need to get a bloody tan! Hair cut and sort out crap tomorrow then probably chill out do some work over the weekend !

What you up to? probably getting sunburt like a typical scot  !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iv got some crackin jazzy PJ bottoms :lol:

take it its sunny down ur end then, its clammy as fuk up here...sweating like a beast! she's bursting my head to get the BBQ on tomoro so will get a few muckers up and ther WILL be beer involved  cheeky squat & deadlift sesh on sunday then hit the sauna's.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got some crackin jazzy PJ bottoms :lol:
> 
> take it its sunny down ur end then, its clammy as fuk up here...sweating like a beast! she's bursting my head to get the BBQ on tomoro so will get a few muckers up and ther WILL be beer involved  cheeky squat & deadlift sesh on sunday then hit the sauna's.


good one mate yes its roasting down here think it is all weekend which is why i was getting nagged at to get the furniture and bbq sorted, more money down the pan!

HIt push session chest was still sh1t god knows why!

high inc smith bench 100kgs plus bar 5 drop to 90kgs for 3 then 2 pathetic really!

DB shoulders 32.5kgs dbs for 13 rest then 6 then 3

old school dips with 25 kgs plate on legs 10, 7, 4

tricep move called hex press using 22.5kgs dbs for 15 reps few stretches then home!

going to have a shower then crack open a cider!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

120kg incline is not sh!t mate lol good wee sesh there. WTFs old school dips....hope ya don't mean they p00fy ones with ur heals resting on Sumin and doing them on a bench ya cvnt haha


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 120kg incline is not sh!t mate lol good wee sesh there. WTFs old school dips....hope ya don't mean they p00fy ones with ur heals resting on Sumin and doing them on a bench ya cvnt haha


was the smith machine mate so i think the bar is 7-10kgs max! funny thing is i can rep the 50kg dbs no issue but the smith i find a bit tricky!

yeah gay ones with a 25kg plate flatening my legs at the same time!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Legs and bis!

used 30's for db curls so good there

did a 120kg x 12 reps on squats then a 100kg x 18 set was a wreck by the end of it!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

had to ban myself from this stuff aswell

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/bsn-lean-dessert.htm

did a tub in a week!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

quads are lookin huge mate. 30kg db curls?! lol reps


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> quads are lookin huge mate. 30kg db curls?! lol reps


cheers matey yup im not completley **** at weight lifting...not far off though lol

no training today and hardly any carbs im fing starving 2 mins after a shake im starving!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

this is the workout that nearly killed me!

everything is rest paused

flat smith 100kgs pluis bar 6, 3, 3

upright row into press 50kgs plus ez bar 8,6,3

skulls lying on the floor

40kgs plus ez bar 6, 3, 3

wide grip pull downs 8, 5, 3

Bent over ropw on smith 80kgs plus bar for 12 reps then 60 plus bar for 20reps!

resting today legs tomorrow!

p1ssing down up here thoroughly miserable !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice wee sesh there mate (wee = little ya english cvnt  ) no free weight BB in ur gym or no spotter the reason u opt for smith? & do u not find pressing the EZ bar awkward... x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i alternate between smith and free bar - i can do more on the free bar i find the smith just hots me at different angles!

have u tried squats on a smith!?

its also better for the rest pausing only rest for 15 seconds in-between sets

i know what wee means u nob jockey i lived in newcastle for 19 years!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bis and legs today

seated ez curl 50 plus bar x 6 then 3 dropped to 40 to do 5 reps

reverse curls 20 plus oly bar 8,7,4

calf rasies with 75kgs on leg press 14 reps

lunges with 27.5kgs 10 then 5 then 3

leg press 150kgs 12 then 120kgs for 20 reps fcuked !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite nob-end :beer: hows ya today bud?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite nob-end :beer: hows ya today bud?


morning mate bit knackered as my mrs popped out for a little bit and rolled in at midnight (not ****ed at least) then the dog started going off on one as he need a slash so sh1t nights sleep!

still not training today so just resting up and ready for weekend of getting my pasty white body sunburnt to fcuk!

what you up to !?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aww i fukin love it when the mrs comes in p!shed....do what i want to her  haha.

my Bday on monday so having a few o the lads up tonight for a quiet drink. u expecting good weather like?.....its fukin thunder storms and flash floods up here


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> aww i fukin love it when the mrs comes in p!shed....do what i want to her   haha.
> 
> my Bday on monday so having a few o the lads up tonight for a quiet drink. u expecting good weather like?.....its fukin thunder storms and flash floods up here


p1ssing down today but supposed to be good weekend!

found some gore tex asics trainers in sports direct going to get some later only £25!

yeah perhaps she should have been drinking last night!

waste of a summer this year what a fcuker!

btw if you go one my fb page wwww.manandmuscle.com/facebook we are giving away some jack3d always doing other giveaways aswell!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> p1ssing down today but supposed to be good weekend!
> 
> found some gore tex asics trainers in sports direct going to get some later only £25!
> 
> ...


swing that freebie my way son lol.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> swing that freebie my way son lol.


lol well ill draw the winner at random but if its not u i can send u up some samples mate pm your address?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

another upper yesterday was a killer in the heat!

high inc smith bench

started at 100kgs plus bar for 1 then dropper to 80kg for 8 back up to 90kgs for 3 then another 3!

Smith shoulders 70kgs 6,5,2

Chins plus 20kgs 6,4,3

deads 180 4 then 140 for 5 just lost it here was supposed to be a high rep 12 set!

dips to finish


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

biceps and legs not in the mood for this after 3 nights of no sleep the dog got a slap last night aswell!

db curls with the 30's just managed extra rep on each set

reverse bb curls again beat weight from last week

calf press 15 ish reps i think!

squats 120kgs x 13

100kgs x 19

early night tonight feel like sh1t!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

squats musta hurt. good effort son


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

another beastly session yesterday!

flat smith bench 90kgs plus bar 8, 3, 3

Upright row into press 55kgs plus bar 5, 4, 4 just couldnt hack this

skulls on floor 40 plus bar 8, 5, 4

Wide grip pull downs 9, 5, 4

Bent over row100kgs x 13

80kgs x 20 ruined!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

55kg upright rows is impressive mate, id be tempted to squeeze out a few extra press's at the end of a set (i presume it the rowing action that gives up first?)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 55kg upright rows is impressive mate, id be tempted to squeeze out a few extra press's at the end of a set (i presume it the rowing action that gives up first?)


yeah i dont know what the bar weighs as well is straight after bench so i think the delts have already taken a pounding just couldnt get it above shoulder height the last 2 reps always found shoulder difficult its taken me 7 years to get from the 20kg dbs to the 40's for normal pressing think its just an un natural movement!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

only the 40's mate.....u need to train harder


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> only the 40's mate.....u need to train harder


youd be surprised how quickly you can get the weights up if you do 2 warm ups then go straight in as heavy as possible!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> youd be surprised how quickly you can get the weights up if you do 2 warm ups then go straight in as heavy as possible!


yeh ur prob rite bud......but i recon id manage the 40's for a set regardless lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bi s and legs today legs were already knackered from walking around a castle yesterday!

Seated ez curls 30 plus bar 10 8 5

Reverse curls 30 plus bar 8 8 7

Dc calf raise

Smith squats 130 Kgs for 12 then 120 for 16 reps hate using the smith machine!! Now chill and do some research for work might download some movies for later anyone recommend and decent ones!?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

felt good this morning then 30 mins before the gym felt like crap getting a bit p1ssed off with all this crap!

all rest paused

did inc smith bench 100kgs 4, 90kgs 4, 3 far too low on the reps here did 60 kgs all not including bar for 10

smith shoulders 70kgs 7, 5, 3

dips plus 40kgs 6, 4, 3

chins with 20kgs 6, 4, 3

smith bent over rows 90 plus bar 12

60 plus bar 19 reps thats it feel knackered now tempted to go to sleep but dont want to waste the day prob going to look for jobs and work on website !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

new diet plan this week post training im having 60g of dexrtrose then hour later eat as much food as i can possibly cram in to my body looking forward to trying this!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how much whey do u have PWO with the dextrose?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> how much whey do u have PWO with the dextrose?


i have 25g pre during and post mate

its from this stuff vpx synthesise - its hydrolysed cassien myprotein's pepto pro is similar i just didnt want to use them after the last couple of times were an absolute joke

i did try to get some for my site but couldnt get hold of the stock!

the post work out meal has 65g of pro in it - infact every meal i have has that amount of pro


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tonyc74 said:


> new diet plan this week post training im having 60g of dexrtrose then hour later eat as much food as i can possibly cram in to my body looking forward to trying this!


is there any set macros to this? or literally anything u want??

that sounds abit too good to be true!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> is there any set macros to this? or literally anything u want??
> 
> that sounds abit too good to be true!


nope no macros literally all i can eat although sticking to good calorie dense food like weetabix oats maltloaf maybe bagels chicken wraps etc

you would be surprised how much food you can consume around workouts and not gain too much fat its at other times if you are consuming too many carbs or fats that arent being used as fuel or going into the muscles thats when it wil be more likley to turn to fat

try just eating good clean foods and the bulk or your daily carbs around work outs?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tonyc74 said:


> nope no macros literally all i can eat although sticking to good calorie dense food like weetabix oats maltloaf maybe bagels chicken wraps etc
> 
> you would be surprised how much food you can consume around workouts and not gain too much fat its at other times if you are consuming too many carbs or fats that arent being used as fuel or going into the muscles thats when it wil be more likley to turn to fat
> 
> try just eating good clean foods and the bulk or your daily carbs around work outs?


oooo sounds like a plan mate! whats rest of your day like roughly? what will this bring total cals to u thnk?

very intresting idea this, have you got like a hour to eat what u want or just what ever?

can u eat stuff like cereal/sweets or only bagels/potato and stuff


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It's not an excuse to eat sh!te Jay haha. Every meal for me is stuff as much as I can in usually!! Prob why I'm a fat cvnt not PMSL.

U upping overall cals threw the day Tony or just keeping most of the usual days cals around workouts?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's not an excuse to eat sh!te Jay haha. Every meal for me is stuff as much as I can in usually!! Prob why I'm a fat cvnt not PMSL.
> 
> U upping overall cals threw the day Tony or just keeping most of the usual days cals around workouts?


exactly its only post work out meal everthying else is well controlled

carbs going up pre during and post wo everything else staying the same...im already on 400g+ of protein a day just just the carbs moving!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

sick of the same flavoured protein going to crack this open tonight

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/bsn-lean-dessert.html

just a shame it doesnt last long!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

did u here J3D is banned lol?? i might hold onto my tub and for when all the addicts start to crave it :lol: cheers for posting tht buddy, will PM ya when i stick my order in


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ok matey 

leg session bit dull really aprt from post work out meal 

25g dextrose vpx synthesise on aminos the

2 x bagels

100g oatabix

burrito oven chips

5 biscuits

couldnt manage aymore !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> sick of the same flavoured protein going to crack this open tonight
> 
> http://manandmuscle.co.uk/bsn-lean-dessert.html
> 
> just a shame it doesnt last long!


Lucky if this stuff last 4-5 days in my house. The mrs eats it the kids want it. ****es me right off. End up having to hide it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Lucky if this stuff last 4-5 days in my house. *The mrs eats it the kids want it*. ****es me right off. End up having to hide it!


how do they eat it?.....thought it was a powder.

i might try some of this if its THAT good


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> how do they eat it?.....thought it was a powder.
> 
> i might try some of this if its THAT good


i either drink it or mix it with some water into a mousse and freeze if for 20 mins just like eating chocolate mouse or ice cream!

its just a struggle to get all the protein in at every meal so at least this is another way!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> i either drink it or mix it with some water into a mousse and freeze if for 20 mins just like eating chocolate mouse or ice cream!
> 
> its just a struggle to get all the protein in at every meal so at least this is another way!


whats the protein content per scoop? (30g scoop i take it)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the protein content per scoop? (30g scoop i take it)


21g I think but USN protein dessert is 27g and tastes great!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> 21g I think but USN protein dessert is 27g and tastes great!


yeah it is 21g not tried the un stuff will have to give that a try the bsn one does taste good tho!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Flat smith bench 90ks plus bar 7, 5, 3

Smith shoulders 75kgs 9, 5, 3

Skuls made a right balls up of this 45kgs plus bar 2 dropped to 40kgs another 2 then gave up !

Wdie grip pull downs pbs on this actually could barely get the weight moving had to swing off it and sit down lol! 6, 5, 4

Deads warm ups then 190kgs for 3 actually thought my head was going to pop!

dropped to 120kgs and only managed 6 was just too fcuked!

actually starting to look quite big for me now couldnt even get my t shirt off for a shower more or kess had to rip it off lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Flat smith bench 90ks plus bar 7, 5, 3
> 
> Smith shoulders 75kgs 9, 5, 3
> 
> ...


Still look like a hobbit to me son 

How's ur erse for c0ck dabs today?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Still look like a hobbit to me son
> 
> How's ur erse for c0ck dabs today?


what the fcuks c0ck dabs u nob jockey!?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Legs today

calf raises with 75kgs slow reps for 16

ham curls beat last weeks 7,5,3

Leg Press 175kgs x 12

155kgs 17 reps

Ez seated curls

35kgs plus bar 10,6,4

Done and dusted

eaten like a pig after that guts are in turmoil!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Legs today
> 
> calf raises with 75kgs slow reps for 16
> 
> ...


Your eating like a pig and I've just eaten a cow. Think my guts are going to be in the same state tomorrow!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

right did anothe rupper today did some free bar benching pro first time in nearly a year so bit light on the weight

flat bench 90kgs 9, 6, 5

Barbel Shoulder press 60kgs 6,5,3 weight a bit down on this!

Reverse grip smith for triceps

90kgs 8, 5, 4

Cable cross over lat pull downs 8, 6, 6

Then DB rows but both arms as the same time was a bit weird 37.5kgs db 8, 8, 6

Now ive eaten post work out drink, wedges chicken wrap, bagel half a dozen digestives and slice of cake im done cant fit anymore in!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

had an ok workout yesterday considering a week of no sleep and crap food due to being away with work !

flat smith bench 80kgs 10 90kgs 4, 90kgs 3

Dips with 20kgs plate 10, 8, 6

Smith shoulder 70kgs 5, 5, 4

Wide grip pull downs pbs on this

Bent over row 120kgs x 8 then 100kgs x 20 !

think in a few weeks time im going to chill for a bit and stop going balls out with training!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> had an ok workout yesterday considering a week of no sleep and crap food due to being away with work !
> 
> flat smith bench 80kgs 10 90kgs 4, 90kgs 3
> 
> ...


weyyy he does still train!!....although all that time off has took its tole on ur lifts  u came off cycle or sumin?

and how much hastle can it be to buy sumin off u! there isnt a barkleys in Dundee PMSL so keep a hold of them until i phone my bank and transfer it over to u x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> weyyy he does still train!!....although all that time off has took its tole on ur lifts  u came off cycle or sumin?
> 
> and how much hastle can it be to buy sumin off u! there isnt a barkleys in Dundee PMSL so keep a hold of them until i phone my bank and transfer it over to u x


ha ha ! no barclays in dundee!?

am coming off gear tho for good still want to get the lifts up but bodyfat down a bit!

last week was sh1te no sleep white bread not much protein ive got loads of catching up to do just bought a ton of grapefruits in aldi going to try and get back to morning cardio outside the bedroom if i can manage it !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha ! *no barclays in dundee*!?
> 
> am coming off gear tho for good still want to get the lifts up but bodyfat down a bit!
> 
> last week was sh1te no sleep white bread not much protein ive got loads of catching up to do just bought a ton of grapefruits in aldi going to try and get back to morning cardio outside the bedroom if i can manage it !


im tellin ya mate, apparently we have an agreement threw my work with Lloyds to do banking threw them or some p!sh ?? anyway ill head into my bank and get them to transfer it.

any reason ur coming off? & wtf's wrong with white bread


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> im tellin ya mate, apparently we have an agreement threw my work with Lloyds to do banking threw them or some p!sh ?? anyway ill head into my bank and get them to transfer it.
> 
> any reason ur coming off? & wtf's wrong with white bread


one is cost two is just fed up of the injections and third is money ive decided not to waste anymore on gear ill just stick to the above the counter stuff from now and and hopefully add a bit more muscle and take some fat off.

IM already 13.5 stone at 5 7.5  dont want to look like a b3llend anymore than i already do !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> one is cost two is just fed up of the injections and third is money ive decided not to waste anymore on gear ill just stick to the above the counter stuff from now and and hopefully add a bit more muscle and take some fat off.
> 
> IM already 13.5 stone at 5 7.5  dont want to look like a b3llend anymore than i already do !


damn only 13.5 stone ? 

looking good tho bro......come to think of it, wheres the [email protected] material?!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn only 13.5 stone ?
> 
> looking good tho bro......come to think of it, wheres the [email protected] material?!


I will be sharing the love a the weekend need to get some of this chub off first!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

sh1t session today just wasnt into it !

seated ez bar curls 40 plus bar 7, 5, 3

ham curls

calf raises

leg press 165ks x 12 145kgs x 18

Reverse curls 30 plus oly bar 7, 6, 3

done now to eat and hopefully a good night sleep as its been sh1t latley!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good work out on saturday

hammer curls 323.5kg dbs 8, 5, 3

calf raises

reverse curls 30 plus oly bar 8, 7, 6

Smith squats 130kgs x 12

100 x 18

legs are still fcuked!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> good work out on saturday
> 
> hammer curls *323.5kg* dbs 8, 5, 3
> 
> ...


wasnt half a good workout....

u get that dosh yet?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> wasnt half a good workout....
> 
> u get that dosh yet?


lol well the 32.5's anyway...im not sure but i may go back lighter next time to see if i can tuck my elbows completley in and see if that makers a difference as my bis are still sh1t!

yes matey thanks i checked this am ...i think you over paid slightly!

as im not on anything at the min i might try some daa...not sure if it will be a waste of money!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

have terrible heart burn tonight think it was the pasta i had!

Alll rest paused

Flat bench 100kgs x 8, 4, 3 dont laugh i didnt flat bench for almost a year so just getting back into it!

Military Press 70kgs 6, 4, 1

Reverse grip bench 70kgs 7, 5, 4

Then my mrs text me saying i was supposed to pick her up as it was ranining!!!

quickly did one arm barbell row with 65kgs 16 on one arm and 13 on the other had to miss deadlifts! :cursing:

so i have stuffed my face post work out and now im wheezing walking around like a pregnant woman had post wrok out shake then 100g pasta with 250g chicken and two oat choc biscuits just about to tuck into a whole apple strudle !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> have terrible heart burn tonight think it was the pasta i had!
> 
> Alll rest paused
> 
> ...


how ur diet threw the rest of the day mate? just 1 'main' meal for the day?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> how ur diet threw the rest of the day mate? just 1 'main' meal for the day?


i have

m1 100g oats 65 g pro 20 g fat

m2 65g pro 30g fat

m3 as above

m4 pre wo 100g oats 65g pro

30 mins pre 25g dextrose 25g vpx synthesies 1 scoop vpx shotgun

during gaspari size on and on amino 25 dextrose

pwo as above

m5 all i can eat of clean carbs and pro

m6 65g pro 30g fat

m7 during night if i can manage 65g pro

non workout days i just drop the workout drinks and the all u can eat enought food for ya fat boy!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Managed to get back in the gym at 7am and finish my leg workout whihc was a disiater yesterday due to being stuck in the car for 4 hours!

leg press warm ups the 200kgs plus standard weight for 12 reps then 180kgs for 20 felt the burn!

Abs - 20 decline crunches 20 leg raises 15 rope crunches

reverse curls 30 plus ez bar 3 rp sets

ready for an upper tomorrow will put up some pics im looking rather chunky!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> i have
> 
> m1 100g oats 65 g pro 20 g fat
> 
> ...


not even close mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Managed to get back in the gym at 7am and finish my leg workout whihc was a disiater yesterday due to being stuck in the car for 4 hours!
> 
> leg press warm ups the 200kgs plus standard weight for 12 reps then 180kgs for 20 felt the burn!
> 
> ...


bout fuking time......altho cant say im lookin forward to seeing a fat naked natty


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> bout fuking time......altho cant say im lookin forward to seeing a fat naked natty


i didnt say naked u petverted sausage jockey lol!

bit of a quandry over protein at the minute ive got a bag of *this* sitting here i should sell but tempted to use!

and i keep on going through the *lean dessert* stuff like there is no tomorow i need to stop!

im going to look at maybe some usn stuff as i really liked the cappuccino flavour need to sort it out really!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

upper today bit hacked off with benching again but did my best!

inc smith 100kgs plus bar 6, 3, drop to 90kgs 4

smith shoulder 70kgs plus bar 5, 5, 4 crap!

dips plus 40kgs 7, 5, 3

pull ups with 20kg 6, 4, body weight 6 did a deep stretch here and stopped at the bottom was fcuking hard!

bent over rows only had time to do high repo set but hit 120kgs x 12 which was really happy with!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carrying a good amount of size mate...I heard a dirty rumour that you a turning into a natty?

Why do you use he smith machine over barbell?

(Can you have a look into see if your couriers post to BFPO mate. Cheers)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Carrying a good amount of size mate...I heard a dirty rumour that you a turning into a natty?
> 
> Why do you use he smith machine over barbell?
> 
> (Can you have a look into see if your couriers post to BFPO mate. Cheers)


cheer mate think i would rather have abs though!

my mate has me doing 3 excersise in total each time i work out so i do flat bench, smith inc and smith flat - he thinks the smith is good for progressing and also for the rest pause technique!

i will look into that for you mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> upper today bit hacked off with benching again but did my best!
> 
> inc smith 100kgs plus bar 6, 3, drop to 90kgs 4
> 
> ...


looking sexual mate, holding alot of muscle & not much fat/water at all! i recon a little 6-8week cut with some decent compounds and LOTS of cardio & you'll be in a deferent legue.

and thought u London p00fs used sunbeds?....look like a fukin hillbilly with ur Tshirt tan


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking sexual mate, holding alot of muscle & not much fat/water at all! i recon a little 6-8week cut with some decent compounds and LOTS of cardio & you'll be in a deferent legue.
> 
> and thought u London p00fs used sunbeds?....look like a fukin hillbilly with ur Tshirt tan


im booking on sunbed tomorrow mate look like a fcuking queer!

well i need the fat coming off and i always fcuk it up by loosing muscle ill just have to be careful this time, fcuking hate cardio!

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> looking sexual mate, holding alot of muscle & not much fat/water at all! i recon a little 6-8week cut with some decent compounds and LOTS of cardio & you'll be in a deferent legue.
> 
> and thought u London p00fs used sunbeds?....look like a fukin hillbilly with ur Tshirt tan


im booking on sunbed tomorrow mate look like a fcuking queer!

well i need the fat coming off and i always fcuk it up by loosing muscle ill just have to be careful this time, fcuking hate cardio!

- - - Updated - - -

[


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> im booking on sunbed tomorrow mate look like a fcuking queer!
> 
> well i need the fat coming off and i* always fcuk it up by loosing muscle* ill just have to be careful this time, fcuking hate cardio!
> 
> ...


just use more gear lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok workout today

Flat smith 110kg plus bar 5 drop to 100 3, 2

Upright row to press 45 plus ex bar 9 8 4

Skulls 45 plus bar 2, 40 3 rubbish jut couldn't manage drop to 20 x 10

Lat pulldown with cable

Bent over row with DBS both at same time 44kg 8 8 6

Done!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

no training today could have gone this afternoon but just didnt feel like it ill go tomorrow than maybe cancel gym membership due to money ill have to see

might crack open another bsn dessert to cheer me up...or may opt for some alcohol !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> no training today could have gone this afternoon but just didnt feel like it ill go tomorrow than maybe cancel gym membership due to money ill have to see
> 
> might crack open another bsn dessert to cheer me up...or may opt for some alcohol !


Chin up min. Get some bevy down ya!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Vodka solves everything ten bob

Get it down ya mate jobs are like women, one minute they are there and reliable, the next they are black bagging you and fvckin yer best pal

You can always turn to chain snatching bro or rob a foreigner it is London after all it's what is expected


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Chin up min. Get some bevy down ya!


I'm just p1ssed I've only got one weeks wages and I bought a new car lol !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Vodka solves everything ten bob
> 
> Get it down ya mate jobs are like women, one minute they are there and reliable, the next they are black bagging you and fvckin yer best pal
> 
> You can always turn to chain snatching bro or rob a foreigner it is London after all it's what is expected


I moved up to Stratford upon Avon mate plenty of Chinese tourists to rob though!

Might get a sia to do some door work as a stop gap!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> I moved up to Stratford upon Avon mate plenty of Chinese tourists to rob though!
> 
> Might get a sia to do some door work as a stop gap!


I was gonna do the Sia door supervisor as a bit of a hobby but as soon as I seen the criminal disclosure Scotland thing I thought no fvckin chance they would let me get one

You can get it funded mate and as you've lost your job the jobcentre should sort it for you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> I'm just p1ssed I've only got one weeks wages and I bought a new car lol !


U look like u drive a mini convertible? Poofy cvnt  I was a security guard at a down and out housing complex for ppl just out the jail before they brought out that sia p!sh....I have seen lots of fuked up things


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> U look like u drive a mini convertible? Poofy cvnt  I was a security guard at a down and out housing complex for ppl just out the jail before they brought out that sia p!sh....I have seen lots of fuked up things


BMW !

Fcuk man I bet that's not the nicest of jobs I've done some bad jobs in my time but none like that!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Did my legs and bis this am!

hammer curls with 30s could use 32.5's 9, 6, 5

Calves

Hams

Rev curls with 30 plus oly bar 8 dropped to 20 plus bar as i felt i was cheating too much! 8, 6

Leg prss 200kgs 10, 180kgs 15

Done ready for upper tomorrow!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how ya gettin on mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya gettin on mate?


ok mate going to gym in a minute got an interview lined up for thursday just need to keep going its a fcuking minefield all the different job websites and jobs takes all day just applying!

how you going?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ok mate going to gym in a minute got an interview lined up for thursday just need to keep going its a fcuking minefield all the different job websites and jobs takes all day just applying!
> 
> how you going?


atleast there's stuff in the pipeline. im same old....front tooth filling just broke off where i got bottled so looking like a junkie atm :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> atleast there's stuff in the pipeline. im same old....front tooth filling just broke off where i got bottled so looking like a junkie atm :lol:


ha ha ur are a ****ing junkie!

i missed that someone hit you with a bottle !?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha ur are a ****ing junkie!
> 
> i missed that someone hit you with a bottle !?


lol, few years ago now mate. got an engagement next week so burd just seen it and phoned the dentist to make sure its fixed in time llf


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

terrible session just done felt very tired!

flat bench felt heavy on 100kgs  6, 4, 3

Dips plus 40kgs 8, 6, 5

Wide grip pulldowns almost the full stack here! 7, 6, 4

Deads warm ups then

190kgs x 1 felt heavy!

150 kgs x 4 just sacked it off ready for next time that was w4nk !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good DL


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good DL


was sh1t should have got 6 or 7 on the 190 then 10-12 on the 150 no fcuking strength today!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i switched over to using gaspari size on http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/gaspari-sizeon-pre-contest-734g.html pre and intra now may drop the pre always makes me feel a bit sick working out on a full stomach


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

forgot to do shoulders yesterday!

Mil Press 70kgs x 6, 5, 4

Lat raise burn set with 15kgs x 15 reps

Then did 20 mins on treadmill steep inc fast walk, 5 mins stair machine then 20 min walk outside

going to get my fat ass out of bed early in morning to do some more cardio! and job hunting/work need to stay on track !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

so good workout today few pbs!

had my optimum nutrition amino energy http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/optimum-nutrition-amino-energy.html in the gym think ill just stick to these leaves me feeling focused without any bad bellies!

seated ez curls with 45 plus bar 7, 5, 2

ham curls

dc calves 100kgs 10 slow reps

reverse curls 30 plus bar 8, 7, 5

squats 140kgs x 12 pb on this and then 150kgs x 20 on leg press widow maker

stuffed my face afterwards had cereal bagel chicken wrap oven chips brownie and small bit of ice cream!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> so good workout today few pbs!
> 
> had my optimum nutrition amino energy http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/optimum-nutrition-amino-energy.html in the gym think ill just stick to these leaves me feeling focused without any bad bellies!
> 
> ...


I'm the same mate. I really do like the amino energy leaves me feeling good, always find a get a good pump from it without he sick feeling or he crash. I do sometimes take 5/6 scoops and charge around like a mad man in the gym!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> I'm the same mate. I really do like the amino energy leaves me feeling good, always find a get a good pump from it without he sick feeling or he crash. I do sometimes take 5/6 scoops and charge around like a mad man in the gym!!


6 scoops jesus I'd be sh1tting myself I mix mine with that sizeon and some carbs I used to use no xplode was great then I started getting really I'll out having the shakes etc mind you I used to do superset of 3 x 15 on an upper body that's enough for anyone to feel sick!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did upper yesterday was ok should have been higher onthe [email protected]

flat smith bench 110kg 4, 2 drop to 90 for 5 then 3

Smith shoulders 70kgs plus bar 8, 6, 3

dips with 45kgs on belt 7, 5, 3

pull ups with 20kgs 6 was actually fcuked by this point! then bw 6, 4

DB rows both at same time with 44kgs dbs 8, 7, 4

did 30 mins cardio this am fasted and just had a pro fat meal not going to cheat until tonight!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

high repper yesterday nearly killed me

flat db press 40kgs dbs x 15, 9, 35kgs 10 did half reps keeping constant tension in chest

super setted with 3 x 15 cable flys

wide grip pull downs 15, 9,

suer setted with close grip rows 15, 12

Pish downs 3 x 15

super setted with cable curls 15, 12, 19

done!

20 mins cardio earlier today and another 20 mins just now!

iam fcking starving and there is a cupboard full of crisps and chocolate down stairs !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

in a pretty bad mood today things not going my way again really wasnt into gym session just went through motions

db curls 27.5kgs 7, 5, 4

calves 10 reps slowly with 75kgs on leg press

reverse curls 30kgs plus oly bar 7, 7, 6

leg press 200kgs x 13 reps

175kgs x 20

thats it just put a beef curry on to slow cook best look at job websites again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> high repper yesterday nearly killed me
> 
> flat db press 40kgs dbs x 15, 9, 35kgs 10 did half reps keeping constant tension in chest
> 
> ...


LOL.

I nearly caved with my Saturday hangover and went looking for my stash of caramel shortbread and crisps.....couldn't find them anywhere so phoned the mrs- "oh...a gave the to sue because I knew they wouldn't get ate on your diet"....I went fukin mental!!! Lol


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like things taken a bad turn mate. You lost your job?

Found some old jack3d in a box today the one with DMAA it had crystalised but I mixed 2 scoops with 4 scoops of amino energy. Fook me rocket fuel!!! BOOM!! Crashing like a mother ****er now. ... Seen a sign on the way out if the gym saying that military personel will get discharged if caught using any product with DMAA in it as its a class b drug?? Best not give it to my mrs then.

Good luck with the job hunt mate.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did legs the other day was ok but nothing really to report!

upper today

100kgs inc smith 6, 3, 80kgs x 6

tried up row in to press with 60kgs plus bar and only managed 3 ha ha then just did upright rows!

wide grip underhand smith with 80kgs 7, 6, 5

BOR 130kgs x 6

120kgs x 4 grip went!

Eaten all clean foods today and did sprints and a bit of walking so all good


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Sounds like things taken a bad turn mate. You lost your job?
> 
> Found some old jack3d in a box today the one with DMAA it had crystalised but I mixed 2 scoops with 4 scoops of amino energy. Fook me rocket fuel!!! BOOM!! Crashing like a mother ****er now. ... Seen a sign on the way out if the gym saying that military personel will get discharged if caught using any product with DMAA in it as its a class b drug?? Best not give it to my mrs then.
> 
> Good luck with the job hunt mate.


Yes mate panicking a bit now market is terrible and money is pretty low not good!

I'm considering doing my level 3 pt course and doing freelance pt plenty of posh health clubs round here or David lloyds and virgin up the road! You keeping ok mate !?

Yeah the new jacked is apparently not the same wonder why lol!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

beasted myself yesterday!

inc db chest press 40kgs 15, 10, 35kg 10 - all half reps constant tension on chest

superset with cable crossovers

15, 12, 13

Lat raises with 15kg dbs 3 x 15

one arm db rows with 40kgs 15, 12

superset with wide grip pulldowns

15, 12

Ez bar curls 30kgs plus bar 15, 12

super set with behind neck tricep extensio 22.5kgs x 15 27.5kgs 15

15 mins hit cardio this am then 5 mins stepper

10 inc crunches with 10kgs 10 x bw

18 x rope crunches

20 hanging leg raises...walk hom done all out diet now until next saturday!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> beasted myself yesterday!
> 
> inc db chest press 40kgs 15, 10, 35kg 10 - all half reps constant tension on chest
> 
> ...


Is this why you have been sticking up healthy food pictures on fb?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Is this why you have been sticking up healthy food pictures on fb?


yes mate just sticking to it now i just need to prepare more making up some cous cous later with some chillis and lemon in it its pretty easy and stops me making excuses for eating crap!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how quick can u human grow?.....not fukin very if he's a natty scumbucket x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ill have to change journals soon!

did bis and legs

seated ez bar cul 45 plus bar 8, 3 then had to stand up to blast out 4 reps!

Calves 10 reps with 100kgs

legs press 210kgs 12 reps moved on to hack squat with 65kgs for 13 to finish

did some reverse curls with 30kg plus bar for 8, 7, 8

Ham curls x 18 and then 15 mins on cross trainer for finsihing!

had jack pot with tuna as pwo meal now having some beef and veg then salmon and eggs later done!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

not sure about todays workout ok i guess need to get the reps up

flat bench 110kg 4, 3, 1 too low on reps

military press 70kgs 5, 6, 3

skulls on floor 30kg with ez 10 too light 35kgs 5, 3

wide grip pull downs 7, 5, 4 pb on weight

deads 150kgs 7 total sh1t !

had my pre workout meal too close to work out so didnt feel great sat in the council offices trying to claim rent pathetic!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

What's your pre work out meal?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> What's your pre work out meal?


yesterday was 4 weetabix handful raisens 65g whey should have been 2 hors before but was only an hour

then 30 mins before some sweets or dextrose gaspari size on http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/gaspari-sizeon-pre-contest-734g.html and had some vpx shotgun

during is the on aminos and dextrose and size one and dextrose post is same!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what u changing journals for?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> what u changing journals for?


not sure now its more about shedding this fat but retaining the muscle...infact im hoping to gain muscle but loose fat if thats possible...progress on the lifts but just eat very clean and controlled meals

yesterday was workout day so had

100g oats 5 egg whites 2 yolks fruit

65g whey 15g evoo

5 weetabix 65g whey

pre wo sweets sizeon shotgun

during size on on aminos

post on amino size on sweets and bowl of golden grahams

250g cous cous 200g chicken

2 scoops whey 3 eggs tomatoes


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

This is an impressive log, how do you find the dextrose during workout?

I think I might try this I always take it post workout, I read about mega dosing BCAA's intra workout aswell and I've got a load to try on my next bulk. Think the reccomendation was about 40 grams for a 200ish pounder your using 25g is that right?

But then you also have dextrose thrown in there so maybe it balaces out, looking good in the ava by the way you obviously know your stuff.

All natty? 100%?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Delboy GLA said:


> This is an impressive log, how do you find the dextrose during workout?
> 
> I think I might try this I always take it post workout, I read about mega dosing BCAA's intra workout aswell and I've got a load to try on my next bulk. Think the reccomendation was about 40 grams for a 200ish pounder your using 25g is that right?
> 
> ...


lol is he fuk


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol is he fuk


Lol I'm just another natty with wishful thinkin then mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Delboy GLA said:


> Lol I'm just another natty with wishful thinkin then mate.


u look no bad nik in ur avi anyway, steroids are overrated imo


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u look no bad nik in ur avi anyway, steroids are overrated imo


Cheers mate, in a non **** way your in good shape yourself.

i seem to be lucky enough lean mass wise in that i think I'm torso dominant, hardly need to look at a weight back and chest grow but makes me para about my arms lagging behind them so that's one of the reasons I started the forums to learn more with the training and get clever with the diet for lean bulking.

With the gear since I've never taken it I think it's interesting what it does & how it's all done, it's all part of bodybuilding, i've got a couple mates who do cycles & PH's and stuff don't think I would myself now, saying that if i don't get my arms to grow on my next bulk i'll take all sorts lol just messin.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Delboy GLA said:


> Cheers mate, in a non **** way your in good shape yourself.
> 
> i seem to be lucky enough lean mass wise in that i think I'm torso dominant, hardly need to look at a weight back and chest grow but makes me para about my arms lagging behind them so that's one of the reasons I started the forums to learn more with the training and get clever with the diet for lean bulking.
> 
> With the gear since I've never taken it I think it's interesting what it does & how it's all done, it's all part of bodybuilding, i've got a couple mates who do cycles & PH's and stuff don't think I would myself now, saying that if i don't get my arms to grow on my next bulk i'll take all sorts lol just messin.


lol ur arms WILL grow mate....just dont make the mistake of constantly training them on there own, ur body WILL distribute size to ur arms if u just keep training chest/back once the weights are up there


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Delboy GLA said:


> This is an impressive log, how do you find the dextrose during workout?
> 
> I think I might try this I always take it post workout, I read about mega dosing BCAA's intra workout aswell and I've got a load to try on my next bulk. Think the reccomendation was about 40 grams for a 200ish pounder your using 25g is that right?
> 
> ...


ive not used for a while but have in the past...one roids can do is keep you lean while you eat crap in the delusion that you are bulking you can eat anything!

now im not using i just have to be careful with food timings especially carbs

not sure on the bcaas depends on the dosing of the brand you are using im using 20g spread over workout but prob another 10g of leucine

im still progressing natty and dropping body fat moving carbs to mainly post workout i the key and adding in am cardio and dropping carbs on rest days


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol ur arms WILL grow mate....just dont make the mistake of constantly training them on there own, ur body WILL distribute size to ur arms if u just keep training chest/back once the weights are up there


jan is right overall growth is the key one you are deadlifting up to 200kgs and benching over 100kgs arms will grow in proportion i do weighted dips with 45kgs and weighted pullups with 20kgs and my arms are still a bit poo!


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol ur arms WILL grow mate....just dont make the mistake of constantly training them on there own, ur body WILL distribute size to ur arms if u just keep training chest/back once the weights are up there


Know what your sayin mate, I read about Layne Norton's PHAT training program and I've started a bit of that with my varation being towards a little more hypertrophy on arms later in the week, I read Layne had a problem gettin size on his legs so he put some volume on them.

I still make sure I get plenty rest, do 2 heavy power days total body stuff, chins and dips are the only direct arm hit.

Then after plenty rest I'd do a day supersetting bi's & tri's back and forth 9 sets max with 8-12 reps just to get some blood in them.

I think my main problem when training them is my form and mind muscle connection used to be dire, think I thought if I got the pounds up my arms would respond and really they didn't react to that aswell as the larger groups. Learned my lesson and since I've started working for form more and dropping weights happier with the training on the arms if only i did that from the start lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> jan is right overall growth is the key one you are deadlifting up to 200kgs and benching over 100kgs arms will grow in proportion* i do weighted dips with 45kgs and weighted pullups with 20kgs* and my arms are still a bit poo!


iv got enough weight to pull without stickin more on :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Delboy GLA said:


> Know what your sayin mate, I read about Layne Norton's PHAT training program and I've started a bit of that with my varation being towards a little more hypertrophy on arms later in the week, I read Layne had a problem gettin size on his legs so he put some volume on them.
> 
> I still make sure I get plenty rest, do 2 heavy power days total body stuff, chins and dips are the only direct arm hit.
> 
> ...


simple fat is bigger the weights you lift whilst keeping half decent form the bigger your arms will get

same with all body parts progressing on the lifts making sure nutritional intake is high especially post workout and growth will develop!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got enough weight to pull without stickin more on :lol:


once you get down to 10 stone youll have to add some weights lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> once you get down to 10 stone youll have to add some weights lol!


lol ill prob no be far off that weight by the time im lean!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol ill prob no be far off that weight by the time im lean!


ha ha well mate most people grossly underestimated how much fat and water the hold i reckon alot of people who put them selves at 12% body fat are more like 18%!

i dropped down to 11 stone a while back was pretty lea n but not lean enough!


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> ive not used for a while but have in the past...one roids can do is keep you lean while you eat crap in the delusion that you are bulking you can eat anything!
> 
> now im not using i just have to be careful with food timings especially carbs
> 
> ...


I think your spot on with the carb timing natty style, this is what I've fell into after reading all the hype on carb back loading diet. I don't always do it with **** obviously maybe the odd time at the weekend but i'd class it as a cheat meal anyway.

Mates that have taken var & PH's say they can eat anything, anytime & not gain bad weight, lucky bastards lol

it is amazin something has that strong an effect on your body right enough, with all the utter pish supplements that are over priced and do nothing i can see why people go to the gear at least it works.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha well mate most people grossly underestimated how much fat and water the hold i reckon alot of people who put them selves at 12% body fat are more like 18%!
> 
> i dropped down to 11 stone a while back was pretty lea n but not lean enough!


i was down to 87kg and looked thin as fuk...still no full abs lol, that was before i started jabbin this year


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

this pic proves the point although is was benching around 20kgs less back then and all other weights were well down but i wen tdown to 11 stone!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was down to 87kg and looked thin as fuk...still no full abs lol, that was before i started jabbin this year


ha ha you skinny runt lol!


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> simple fat is bigger the weights you lift whilst keeping half decent form the bigger your arms will get
> 
> same with all body parts progressing on the lifts making sure nutritional intake is high especially post workout and growth will develop!


Sorry mate what do you mean fat is bigger the weights you lift?

Cheers for the advice by the way appreciate it.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Delboy GLA said:


> I think your spot on with the carb timing natty style, this is what I've fell into after reading all the hype on carb back loading diet. I don't always do it with **** obviously maybe the odd time at the weekend but i'd class it as a cheat meal anyway.
> 
> Mates that have taken var & PH's say they can eat anything, anytime & not gain bad weight, lucky bastards lol
> 
> it is amazin something has that strong an effect on your body right enough, with all the utter pish supplements that are over priced and do nothing i can see why people go to the gear at least it works.


i think everyones on var lol!

only problem is most people struggle to achieve the same look off drugs and thats where it goes wrong!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Delboy GLA said:


> Sorry mate what do you mean fat is bigger the weights you lift?
> 
> Cheers for the advice by the way appreciate it.


sorry my spelling meant to say fact!

its just most people say how can i bring my chest up how can i bring my back up and the secret is lifting bigger weights all round!

even fitness models left heavy weights!

i watched one of the guys the other day behind neck press 120kgs and thats how he looks good and lean without the weights he would be nothing!


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> i think everyones on var lol!
> 
> only problem is most people struggle to achieve the same look off drugs and thats where it goes wrong!


if i was going to do anythin i'd probably stretch to that I know it's expensive and weak but i guess that's why people start there supposedly less sides than the bigger orals and you don't have the stigma of jabbin yourself.

But think he took test prop to stop the libido loss so wound up with heavier stuff in the system anyway lol somethin wrong with guys who lift, we're all no right muscle-a-rexia.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> View attachment 98580
> 
> 
> this pic proves the point although is was benching around 20kgs less back then and all other weights were well down but i wen tdown to 11 stone!


u look like the junkies walking bout the town center with there tops off lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u look like the junkies walking bout the town center with there tops off lol


once i get that lean again and hold onto the muscle i should look ok...ish !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> once i get that lean again and hold onto the muscle i should look *old*...ish !


yeh mate i have no doupt


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

id love to see some milionaire use some guy as a guinnepig and get him all the advanced technology to measure his bloods and cal expendisure and his training and diet nailed etc etc etc like a proper lab rat, guys in white coats and clip boards monitoring every cell in his body and supply him with all the best peptides and aas and see is he can create the best bodybuilder in the world. id defo watch that program lol, from 10stone to the greatest mr O in the world... would be better than jodie march road to bodybuilding anyway lol.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

stone14 said:


> id love to see some milionaire use some guy as a guinnepig and get him all the advanced technology to measure his bloods and cal expendisure and his training and diet nailed etc etc etc like a proper lab rat, guys in white coats and clip boards monitoring every cell in his body and supply him with all the best peptides and aas and see is he can create the best bodybuilder in the world. id defo watch that program lol, from 10stone to the greatest mr O in the world... would be better than jodie march road to bodybuilding anyway lol.


my mate jordan peters has advised me on training google him i dont think hes far off from the above lol!

or that czech guy alexiou or something!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

early morning biceps and squats

warms ups then bicep curls with 25kgs dbs 7, 6, 5

smith squats warm ups then 150kgs x 8 which is a pb on the smith!

leg press 175kgs x 18 legs were fried

10 mins hit cardio then 60 crunches home for golden grahams!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

beasting session yesterday

inc db press 44's 12 40's 12 30's 12

supersetted with cable x over

15, 12, 13

One arm db rows 50kgs dbs 15, 12

superset with pull ups 10, 9

cable curls 3 x 15

supersetted with tricep pushdowns 3 x 15

15 mins hit this am had my cheat yesterday from 3-10pm thats in now back on diet


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

upper session dc style yesterday waas ok but shoulder was a bit sore for benching!

inc smith bench 90kgs plus bar 7, 2, 2

DB shoulders 32.5kgs dbs 12 then 6

dips with 45 kgs 8, 5, 3

wide grip pulldowns nearly on full stack now 7, 5, 3

bent over rows 130kgs x 3 just couldnt get comfortable with the weight!

90kgs 20 reps done !

using the vpx shotgun http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/vpx-no-shotgun-mhf-1-588g.html and amino again http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/optimum-nutrition-amino-energy.html

needed it yesterday head was all over the place and with slightly restrictive food at the minute im finding the motivation a bit tricky now!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

not a bad session and sticking to diet 100% now 2.5 weeks in! one more day then day off!

seated incline hammer curls 22.5kgs 7, 3 drop to 20kgs 7

dc calf press 100kgs x 10

sldl 120kgs x 6 then 70kgs x 12

reverse curls 30 plus oly bar 7, 5, 4

leg press 215kgs x 12

195kgs x 15 couldnt make it to 20!

15 mins incline walking on treadmill and did stair climbs this am legs felt fcuked after them!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Got my beating in at the gym I like to do this sat afternoons now so my junk /refeed night is aimed at muscle growth and not fat as I'm still on about 300g if carbs training days 150g non training days.

Another 2lbs off this week as well so all good

Flat db chest 44kgs 12 8 37.5 8

Ss with flys 22.5 kg DBS 12 12 7 drop to 17.5 kg for 6

Seated later raises 2 x15 with 12.5 kg DBS

Close grip row 2x12 went really heavy on this ss with

Wide grip pull downs 12 8 was fcuked

Rope arm curls 2x12

Ss with rope push downs 2x12

Felt ill today got some bug or flu had to walk back in a t shirt thought I was going to spew ha ha !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

15 mins hit and abs this morning feel really tired now supposed to be going to see fireworks later hope its p1ssing down so we dont habe to go lol!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> upper session dc style yesterday waas ok but shoulder was a bit sore for benching!
> 
> inc smith bench 90kgs plus bar 7, 2, 2
> 
> ...


Keep it up mate. Training looks like its going really well. You must be all carb'd up after your cheat yesturday!

Might have to try vpn shotgun. *cough samples with next order? *cough


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Keep it up mate. Training looks like its going really well. You must be all carb'd up after your cheat yesturday!
> 
> Might have to try vpn shotgun. *cough samples with next order? *cough


i might have to make you a sample as they never give me any!

its a funny one really you dont get a massive buzz off it but i do notice when i dont take it, its probably better like that i remember when i used no xplode for a few years used to get the shakes etc sometimes id be close to puking up and it was making my workouts worse not better!

saying that i wouldnt mind trying it again had some awesome workouts in the early days! brings back good memories having a good workout then steak sandwich afterwards then out on the p1ss in london happy days!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

weird session today still fcuked from saturdays blast was still sore in the tris and chest and as such weights were down need to re think my routine now....

flat smith 110kgs plus bar x 1 100kg plus bar x 1 drop to 80 plus bar 7, 4, 3

Mil Press warmed up with 60kgs then did 80kg x 1 just to see lol! then did 60kgs x 8

Skulls 35 plus ez bar 6, 3, 1

Pull UPs with 30 kgs x 7, 4, plus 10kgs x 6

Bent over row overhand grip 120kgs x 8

80kgs x 15 then i had to go as some one rang up and was on the phoen for ages least it was about an interview!

had a funny hypo aswell had my pwo then walked dogs came back was all sweaty shaky etc so had some shreddies and weetabix followed by steak and wedges!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how it going son, diet going well?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> how it going son, diet going well?


yes mate most of the gut is gone abs poking through again think nits going to be a few more weeks before i start looking better

may have to go the extra mile and cut some more cars like skimmed milk and add in more cardio see what weigh in looks like on saturday!

you off the dnp yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> yes mate most of the gut is gone abs poking through again think nits going to be a few more weeks before i start looking better
> 
> may have to go the extra mile and cut some more cars like skimmed milk and add in more cardio see what weigh in looks like on saturday!
> 
> you off the dnp yet?


good stuff. still on DNP mate...altho i fuking forgot to take it today and left it in the house, so will be a sweaty night tonight! still got a near a whole tub there so will stop when there finished


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff. still on DNP mate...altho i fuking forgot to take it today and left it in the house, so will be a sweaty night tonight! still got a near a whole tub there so will stop when there finished


ha ha like me i cant let good stuff go to waste!

ive learnt my lesson with fast diets before they are no good for preserving muscle mass so just have to be patient!

might change my split soon and do something like chest tris, back bis, shoulders legs then maybe chest again or back again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha like me i cant let good stuff go to waste!
> 
> ive learnt my lesson with fast diets before they are no good for preserving muscle mass so just have to be patient!
> 
> might change my split soon and do something like chest tris, back bis, shoulders legs then maybe chest again or back again!


iv just swapped my bi's n tri's round so chest/bi's back/tri's so i can start hitting them with some decent weight again. my abs are still not even close to the surface lol, strength hasnt dropped at all tho


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

battered my legs today should have gone heavier though so will add on 10kgs next time!

squats warm ups then 140kgs x12

hack squat 70kgs x 10

sldl 100kg x 8

seated calf with 50 kg 8, 8, 6

leg press 150kg x 20

15 mins on cross trainer then 10 min cycle also cycled to gym twice as left key in lock at home!

had to order in some more protein not had any all week and its been an absolute pain with food was using optimum nutrition stuff http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/optimum-nutrition-100-whey-gold-standard-2273g.html but ive gone for usn as it comes in cappuccino flavour yum !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just realised ive been cheating myself out of 2.5kgs on the dbs at the gym as they guy hasnt added the weight of the bar on the weight!

new style of traiing now HIT but one set per excersise and more excersises per body part

db shoulder press

warm ups then 40kg dbs x 10 reps

lat raises 17.5kgs x 8

cable lat raise 1 x 8

rear delt flys 10kg dbs 1 x 10

skulls on bench 30kgs plus bar x 8

tricep push down full stack 1 x 10

behind neck tricep extension 35kg db x 6 drop to 22.5kgs x 4

thats me donw delts and tricpes feel fried day off tom just some hit in morning then day of heating loads of carbs  chest and bis on sunday!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just realised ive been cheating myself out of 2.5kgs on the dbs at the gym as they guy hasnt added the weight of the bar on the weight!

new style of traiing now HIT but one set per excersise and more excersises per body part

db shoulder press

warm ups then 40kg dbs x 10 reps

lat raises 17.5kgs x 8

cable lat raise 1 x 8

rear delt flys 10kg dbs 1 x 10

skulls on bench 30kgs plus bar x 8

tricep push down full stack 1 x 10

behind neck tricep extension 35kg db x 6 drop to 22.5kgs x 4

thats me donw delts and tricpes feel fried day off tom just some hit in morning then day of heating loads of carbs  chest and bis on sunday!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did 5 mins on stepper then 20 mins x trainer this am followed by cycle home just sipped on the old aminos to wake me up

http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/optimum-nutrition-amino-energy.html

just munched blueberry pancakes maple syrup and weetabix...next stop bagels!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

decent back session

db pullovers 2 warm ups then 9 x 27.5kg db

close grip pulldowns x 9 reps

one arm db rows 50kgs nice and slow x 8

wide grip rows 2 warm ups the 8 reps

rack pulls just went easy one this one my lower back was a bit slow 2 warms ups then 160kg x 6 will go for 8 reps next time

dropped carbs in morning now so hopefully end of this week should lean u a bit especially as ive added in another weight session


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

15 mins hit cardio 5 min warm up and cool off then abs today

not had much food

3 scrambled eggs

cnp flapjack

200g chicken some cous cous

65g whey

chicken and sweet pot to come feeling like sh1t today!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how did interview no2 go mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> how did interview no2 go mate?


no mate dont have any experience in that sector and they wont train anyone on the product - waste fo time and second interview was some dodgy commission only scheme!

prob got about a month of money left then im in it a bit!

did shoulders today rc was a bit sore so just stuck to smith

behind neck press warm ups then 60kg plus bar x 8

in front of neck warm up then 70kgs x 7

lat raises 2 warm ups then 17.5 kgs x 10

skulls 35 plus ez bar warm ups then x 8

tricep push down did stack for 6 then droped a few off and did another 4

behind head db extension 22,5 kgs db x 8

body feeling a bit sore so thank fully day of rest/job hunting and studying tomorrow


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

feeling like crap today crap weekend as usual and things are getting a bit scarey with the money situation now..ah well hopefully get to the otherside of xmas and ill be back on track i fcuking hope!

did hit cardio yesterday and did my knee in so just walking for now until it gets better

http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/news/whey-protein/

im only going to train chest once this week think twice is too musch at the minute ill carry on with the HIT for another week or so then swap back to some volume training

been up since 630 today as i went for a p1ss and could smell one of the dogs had just decided to do a sh1t! which they never do so cleaned that up then had a shower then started to look for jobs!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> feeling like crap today crap weekend as usual and things are getting a bit scarey with the money situation now..ah well hopefully get to the otherside of xmas and ill be back on track i fcuking hope!
> 
> did hit cardio yesterday and did my knee in so just walking for now until it gets better
> 
> ...


not even christmas temp jobs going in town mate, not the best but atleast something.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> feeling like crap today crap weekend as usual and things are getting a bit scarey with the money situation now..ah well hopefully get to the otherside of xmas and ill be back on track i fcuking hope!
> 
> did hit cardio yesterday and did my knee in so just walking for now until it gets better
> 
> ...


Mate you are having no luck right now! [email protected] time of the year for trying to find work. Postman?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> not even christmas temp jobs going in town mate, not the best but atleast something.


have applied to do delivery driving problem is loads of work is only parttime its not worth doing because you earn more or less the same as u get on job seekers

ill have a look now se if there is any temp work going doing packing or something


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Mate you are having no luck right now! [email protected] time of the year for trying to find work. Postman?


it is a bad time of year mate most people leave recruiting until january now

ill try the royal mail now see if there is anything going in the sorting office or something

just over a year ago i earnt good money went on holiday a few times of year and lived in a nice part of london now i have nothing im stuck up here in the Midlands not even had a pint in a pub for a few months not even sure i should have my £30 a month gym membership at the minute

they are giving me £5 a week towards council tax and £50 a week towards rent what a fcuking joke i paid 20 odd grand last year in tax alone and this is how you get repaid!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> have applied to do delivery driving problem is loads of work is only parttime its not worth doing because you earn more or less the same as u get on job seekers
> 
> ill have a look now se if there is any temp work going doing packing or something


youll find the part-time hours on the contract are non existant & ull be raking in the hours! alot of temps get kept on afterwards too. get in the local retail shops etc and theyll have ya replenishing the shelves on the backshift. i used to manage departments in shops and its crazy hours! done a 39hr shift straight once pmsl...during an xmas stock take


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Been there mate. I worked in Recruitment and ran a location in west London. Then the recession hit and the construction decision suffed badly. The company decided to bring two divisions together. I got offed a step down or voluntary redundancy. Stupidly I took the redundancy thinking I could find work easy.

I went from earning 60k a year to diddly squat. Had just taken out a mortgage and the mrs was 2months on. mrs suffered a miscarriage due to the stress. Sad desperate times. You will bounce back mate I promise you. Just have to battern down the hatches save money whe you can and ride out the storm.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> youll find the part-time hours on the contract are non existant & ull be raking in the hours! alot of temps get kept on afterwards too. get in the local retail shops etc and theyll have ya replenishing the shelves on the backshift. i used to manage departments in shops and its crazy hours! done a 39hr shift straight once pmsl...during an xmas stock take


just went on roiyal mail website nothing

my mates supposed to be trying to get me some labouring in london but thats not going anywhere at the minute

might see if my mrs can get me some packing sh1t job at her place!

im trying to get the job centre to pay for sia licence but they are so fcuking slow at sorting it out!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> just went on roiyal mail website nothing
> 
> my mates supposed to be trying to get me some labouring in london but thats not going anywhere at the minute
> 
> ...


i stopped doing security when this came about! fukin joke


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

You doing your PT corse mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> You doing your PT corse mate?


yeah ive had to pay for it myself im trying to revise to do the level 1 theory exam in 2 weeks!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Been there mate. I worked in Recruitment and ran a location in west London. Then the recession hit and the construction decision suffed badly. The company decided to bring two divisions together. I got offed a step down or voluntary redundancy. Stupidly I took the redundancy thinking I could find work easy.
> 
> I went from earning 60k a year to diddly squat. Had just taken out a mortgage and the mrs was 2months on. mrs suffered a miscarriage due to the stress. Sad desperate times. You will bounce back mate I promise you. Just have to battern down the hatches save money whe you can and ride out the storm.


awful mate exactly the same as me i was on that sort of money and gradually gone down to nothing this recession have fcuked the country big time


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i stopped doing security when this came about! fukin joke


they have taken a month to decide whether to let me do it or not by the time i will have it the season to make most of the money will be over!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> they have taken a month to decide whether to let me do it or not by the time i will have it the season to make most of the money will be over!


How much is it to get the badge mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> How much is it to get the badge mate?


its about £600 for the badge and the course im having to pay for the pt stuff out of my own pocket so i need to get it done asap and get some work coming in!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Who you doing your PT course with?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

And when out of work £600 might as well be £6000 not easy to find!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Who you doing your PT course with?


pt academy mate cheapest one i could find not easy studying at home though

ive got other people chasing me for money asweel like council tax etc not good !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Check your inbox mate.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ruined my back today!

pull ups 2 x warm ups then 20kg + bw x 8

rope straight arm pull downs warm up then 1 x 8

on arm barbel rows 40kgs plu bar warm ups then 40kgs plus bar x 10

wide grip rows 1 x 10

rack pulls was pretty fatigued at this point 170kgs x 4 disappointing dropped to 140kgx x 5 again rubbish will stick to 170 now until i get a good 8 reps


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

felt rough as today decided to do a de-load session given the circumstances decfo no good going for a dc session

bench 60 x 8 60 x 8 90 x 3 100 x 3 100 x 3 100 x 3

Mil Press 60kgs 3, 3, 3

Bent over row 100kg 3, 3, 3

Pull ups 5 x 5

thats it just a bit of stretching and moving some weights nice and slowly hope to do legs tom chest on fri and maybe shoulders sat then might take a week off

cant see me loosing weight this week either next to no cardio and diet not best today well just the evening really!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

atleast the weights are staying up there mate. hows ya today?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> atleast the weights are staying up there mate. hows ya today?


still feeling a bit rough mate just aching a bit will do quads later feel like some quads just to keep strength up

had an interview this am looks like i will get some temp work good hourly rate but just dont know if they can give me enough hours at least its something!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> still feeling a bit rough mate just aching a bit will do quads later feel like some quads just to keep strength up
> 
> had an interview this am looks like i will get some temp work good hourly rate but just dont know if they can give me enough hours at least its something!


brilliant news bud! at this time of year the hours will be thrown at u


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant news bud! at this time of year the hours will be thrown at u


www.manandmuscle.co.uk

yeah its a sales company though so not sure about hours they might have 7 days work at £9.50 an hour so its not terrible but its a difficult job cold calling all day from 9-5!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> yeah its a sales company though so not sure about hours they might have 7 days work at £9.50 an hour so its not terrible but its a difficult job cold calling all day from 9-5!


fuk thats no bad mate, 350ish a week ud get at they hours? fuk 7days a week tho lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk thats no bad mate, 350ish a week ud get at they hours? fuk 7days a week tho lol


mate i would do 20 hours a day 7 days a week if i had to !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Back in dc upper lower split now!

Yesterday did

High in db press

Military press

Skulls on floor

Pull ups

170kg x 7 deads to finish !

Back still feels pumped today!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

cheeky leg session first thing

just whacked in some aminos pre training http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/optimum-nutrition-amino-energy.html and whats left of my maltodextrin seriously runnign out of supps again!

did leg press 190 x 12 then knocked 40 kgs of and repped out around 20 i think went dixzzy after that!

spent too much time chatting to my mate so i did ez bar curls with 40 kgs 7, 5, 3

the hammer curls towards the body 20kgs 8, 6, 3 then had to get back for work!

working tom then thats it for now! have to take my dad to hospital anyway psychologically cant wait to see the back of 2012 been horrid so im hoping to make a start on new beginnings at the end of this week!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bulk bulk bulk bulk bulk.....how goes it


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> bulk bulk bulk bulk bulk.....how goes it


not ,much happenign mate i was working mon - wed now im in kent had to take my dad to hospital just wainting now to see if operation goes ok

one bit of good news passed both theory exams for pt course!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> not ,much happenign mate i was working mon - wed now im in kent had to take my dad to hospital just wainting now to see if operation goes ok
> 
> one bit of good news passed both theory exams for pt course!


shyte mate hope all goes ok for um. good news on the pt front atleast

weight going up?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> shyte mate hope all goes ok for um. good news on the pt front atleast
> 
> weight going up?


not checked mate probably looking at me!

il weigh in on saturday, trying to get in a gym tomorrow round here if not ill have to wait until saturday

sh1ttest year ive ever had!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> not checked mate probably looking at me!
> 
> il weigh in on saturday, trying to get in a gym tomorrow round here if not ill have to wait until saturday
> 
> sh1ttest year ive ever had!


we're all dead in 8days anyway mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had a bad few days for eating spent all day at hospital only for operation to be cancelled!

Just did quick shoulder session

Db press 40kg DBS x 9

Lat raise 17.5kg x 10

Cable raises x 10

Push downs full stack x10

Skulls 37.5 plus ez x 8

Behind neck extension 30kg db x 7

Done !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gym session didnt go to plan yesterday shoulder was giving me grief not sure why but just lacking strength on bench again only think i have cut out is dextrose during workout so maybe need to put this back in

got sena load of bsn amin x http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/bsn-amino-x-435g.html by mistake the other day so i might give theses a go

ill have a look in boots at the minute see if they still sell dextrose for home brew kits!

off to see the hobbitt at 1.340 on my own ha ha what a loser!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

had good back session yesterday

did wide grip pull down

close grip rows

stright bar pull downs

smith machine rows


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> gym session didnt go to plan yesterday shoulder was giving me grief not sure why but just lacking strength on bench again only think i have cut out is dextrose during workout so maybe need to put this back in
> 
> got sena load of bsn amin x http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/bsn-amino-x-435g.html by mistake the other day so i might give theses a go
> 
> ...


pmsl fukin loser  id def go on my own at lunch time to see sumin like that, nothing wrong there! wouldnt go myself at night tho :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl fukin loser  id def go on my own at lunch time to see sumin like that, nothing wrong there! wouldnt go myself at night tho :lol:


WAs a good 3 hours relaxing!

Pretty close to packing in training now...had the most horrible fcuked up year been made redundant twice nearly lost both my parents had relationship problems had to go o court to get proper access to my son !

Think ill concentrate on my family and making sure I put enough money away to look after everyone, made a good start to self employed work I think I can make enough to do what I need to do!

Here's to the best year 2013!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

in a vain attempt to stop me loosing all of my gains im doing some sort of hybrid training 2 x per week!

Only thing wrong is my diet without taking in whey its really hard to get protein levels up!

inc db press 44's x 8, 6 not too good really probably due to lack of good food!

Cable cross over 1 x 20

Smith shoudlers 77kgs x 7

Seat lat raises 12.5 kgs x 15

Tricep pushdowns 13, 9

Smith rows 80kgs plus bar x 12

done!

will do legs and biceps another day this week thats it!

Had a nice trip to cirencester the other day nice cotswold town and broadway and saw max clifford looks just as smug on the tv as he does in person!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

interesting workout today bis and quads really focusing on the tempo and 4 second negative on each rep!

ez bar curls

30 plus bar 12, 10, 8

Reverse barbel curls 20 plus oly bar

8, 8, 6

Squats did 10 x 10

last 4 sets i used 100kgs plus smith bar as it was too easy next time ill use 75 for all ten quads were pumped after that

i got sent the wrong aminos http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/bsn-amino-x-435g.html but ill carry on using them just these and protein now and moega 3 oils as supps for me


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

trained upper the other day, shoulder is seriously causing problems so weights just about holding but down on reps.

was sore the next day so i suppose thats something!

will try legs tomorrow or another upper if my shoulder feels ok!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> hows u mate not checked in in a while


Hi Mate long time no speak..

Training wise i just do an upper lower split, trying to hang on to muscle whilst my mind/concentration is elsewhere

Work/life wise slightly stressful but i am self employed as a finance broker so i make as many calls as possible to people in the hope of earning money, secondly iam part way through cvq pt exams so i can hopefully get some work in a decent health/club and earn some money doing what i enjoy for once!

how is the north treating u?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows today bum poker?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows today bum poker?


trying to get into the swing of things nopt working as hard as i could but still working !

defo cant get into my flat until august so will have to think of a plan b !

how u doing?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> trying to get into the swing of things nopt working as hard as i could but still working !
> 
> defo cant get into my flat until august so will have to think of a plan b !
> 
> how u doing?


ull just need to sleep in that hairdresser's car.

im ok mate, rushed off my erse atm....too much p!sh on


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did legs the other day wasnt too great a session as i havent done them in a while but okish

Did bis first

40+ ez bar 8, 5, 4

Rope Hammer Curls

12,8,5

Smith Squats

110kg x 8 way down on last time maybe i was going deeper who knows

Leg Press

200kg x 15

Sldl 125kg x 7

Calfs - cant even rememebr 10 reps or so with heavy weight lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how u keeping mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> how u keeping mate?


hi mate, stressed a bit probably about to start my life over so may aswell just bite my lip and get on with it!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

going high volume for a while

flat db bench

42.5kg dbs 12, 8, 2 lost it on the last set!

Cables

15, 12, 12 slow 2 sec negatives

Inc smith 60 plus bar 12, 10, 8

Cable lat raise 3 x 15

DB lat raise triple drop set with heavy partials to finish 8 reps each drop set and twice for both arms! went 15kg, 12.5kg, 10kg ...17.5kgs

Tri Push downs 15, 12, 8

will be doing this next month at least


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Morning stranger. How do's?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

M_at said:


> Morning stranger. How do's?


Hi mate still alive just! You?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Hi mate still alive just! You?


Damn sight better now I've been back in the gym 6 months :lol:

You're looking a ton stronger than when I was here last - you're benching more than me now. No fair


----------

